# La Poste Templates



## Clic Clac

After a fruitless search to try and cancel my contract on the 'Orange' site, I found lots of useful info and template letters on La Poste's website.

You can send your _lettre recommandée_ direct from the LP site, or copy & paste their letter.

Handy for those of us who aren't fluent.

Letters for other useless providers are also available. 






Résilier Orange : infos pratiques et résiliation en ligne - La Poste


Vous souhaitez résilier Orange ? Découvrez les informations pratiques. Profitez également de notre service de lettre recommandée pour résilier en ligne.




www.laposte.fr


----------



## bhamham

Good site, Clic

I noticed there's not a letter for closing your bank acct. Here's one to use:








Demander la fermeture d'un compte bancaire (Modèle de lettre)


Demander la fermeture d'un compte bancaire - Modèle de document




www.service-public.fr


----------



## Befuddled

Getting out from under contracts (especially banks) can be like having teeth pulled without anaesthetics.


----------



## Clic Clac

Orange signed for my LR yesterday.
The 10 days notice will take us to Oct 1st, but I'll stop using the service on Sept 30th, just to be safe.

Their next payment is due out on the 5th, but I'm never really sure how they organise their supply/payment period.

I signed the contract on the 14th of the month, they email on the 20th to say my new month has started, but my data allowance is cut/renewed at midnight on the last day of the month. 

I suppose I'll have to let the 'Direct Debit' run up to the 5th, then see what they take. All 25€, no doubt, but they never took a partial payment at the beginning of the contract.

I'll drop a letter into my bank a few days later to cancel the DD.
Is the bank likely to automatically oblige or should I send a copy of the letter I sent Orange and the LRAR details as back up?


----------



## EuroTrash

Clic Clac said:


> I'll drop a letter into my bank a few days later to cancel the DD.
> Is the bank likely to automatically oblige or should I send a copy of the letter I sent Orange and the LRAR details as back up?


Can't you do that yourself online?
With Crédit Ag there is a "gérer mes prélèvements" page where you can see a list of all your mandats for prélèvements, and you can cancel them from there.


----------



## Clic Clac

EuroTrash said:


> Can't you do that yourself online?
> With Crédit Ag there is a "gérer mes prélèvements" page where you can see a list of all your mandats for prélèvements, and you can cancel them from there.


No, I don't think I can.
I had a look the other day and I seem to be restricted with my 'cheapo' account.
Well, they called it a cheapo account. It's 1,50€/month plus about 43€/yr for the CB.

Thinking about it, it probably is cheap as I think xM pays about 130€/year but she's probably fallen for all the insurance add-ons.


*Ah, sorry ET.

I was looking at 'Virements'. I thought they went both ways.
I've found *'Choisissez votre compte de prélèvements' *with the green oval* Actif *buttons, but they only display the payment amount and date.

It does say* "*Vous avez la possibilité de demander le rejet d'un prélèvement ou de suspendre les futurs prélèvements en quelques* clics *"
but it doesn't bother to explain how.

What I want to know is :

1) How does the bank manager know my Forum name? 

2) How does ET know I'm with *CA*?

3) How do I stop future payments with only a few *Clics* ?







For a minute I thought 'Youtube was my friend' but now I'm locked out of CA 'Un problème technique est survenu'.

Guess who's going to get the next _résiliation _letter_. 🤣 🤣


Well done ET. Green for Go. ✅_


----------



## Clic Clac

Done it. Or not.

*Gérer mon opération*
*Désolé...*
Vous ne pouvez pas contester cette opération en ligne.
*Veuillez vous rapprocher de votre agence.*

Oh well. I'll make a bit more work for the lady in the bank on the 6th.

I'll ask her to 'clean up' all the other defunct prélèvements while I'm at it.


----------



## EuroTrash

Oh right.
Must admit I've never cancelled on online. I just assumed you could.
Never assume anything. I keep telling people that.


----------



## Clic Clac

EuroTrash said:


> Oh right.
> Must admit I've never cancelled on online.* I just assumed you could.*
> Never assume anything. I keep telling people that.


I think most people can. Just not the cheapskates.


----------



## Peasant

Clic Clac said:


> After a fruitless search to try and cancel my contract on the 'Orange' site, I found lots of useful info and template letters on La Poste's website.
> You can send your _lettre recommandée_ direct from the LP site, or copy & paste their letter.
> Handy for those of us who aren't fluent.
> Letters for other useless providers are also available.


What a wonderful idea.


----------



## Nomoss

Clic Clac said:


> After a fruitless search to try and cancel my contract on the 'Orange' site, I found lots of useful info and template letters on La Poste's website.
> 
> You can send your _lettre recommandée_ direct from the LP site, or copy & paste their letter.
> 
> Handy for those of us who aren't fluent.
> 
> Letters for other useless providers are also available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Résilier Orange : infos pratiques et résiliation en ligne - La Poste
> 
> 
> Vous souhaitez résilier Orange ? Découvrez les informations pratiques. Profitez également de notre service de lettre recommandée pour résilier en ligne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laposte.fr


It's a VERY good idea to cancel your contract by post and also to cancel your DD.
You should also send everything by LRAR and keep copies of all correspondence with them.

I first tried to cancel my Orange Internet contract using their online system, but this didn't work, as factures, demands for payment, and threats kept coming from them after I cancelled the DD.
After wasting an incredible amount of time for over two months in contacting Orange by telephone, by mail to their Service Clients, and eventually complaining to their Service Recours, I received a telephone call apologising for all the problems, also telling me the overpayments were being refunded and the €50 fee for cancellation had been waived.

A partial refund was made to my bank, and I later received a cheque for the rest of the overpayments, but nothing in writing or by email to confirm that any errors had been made.


----------

